# IE 8: all "reply" buttons in-thread are "quote"



## bnoble (May 3, 2009)

Not sure why.  Firefox 3.1 still does "the expected."  Not a big deal for me, just letting you know.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 4, 2009)

think this goes in another thread?


----------

